# Rear main Seal



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Does anyone have a part number for a rear main *SEAL itself*? i bought a new plate w/ seal and jacked the seal up. id rather not pay north of 60 for a new plate and seal if I can avoid it, Pls let me know. thanks.


----------

